# Smok Alien 220w mod only or Wismec Rx 2/3



## Handro (11/10/16)

Good morning guys and girls. I don't know what to take.What mod would you consider.


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/10/16)

ALIEN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/10/16)

2/3 - I've had a bad experience with a smok mod, so personally wouldn't go there. Wismec without doubt!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (11/10/16)

2/3 is serving me very well at the moment...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/10/16)

Only thing I don't like about wismec mods are the shoddy 510's, other than that they are nice mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nico_gti (11/10/16)

Love the look of the 2/3 compared to the Alien

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (11/10/16)

Wismec / Joytech seem to have crappy 510 connectors.
I think Smok have been pushing out some fantastic mods recently and much prefer the look of the Alien.

So my vote i for the Smok Alien mod! I actually have one on pre-order too 


EDIT: Smok Alien Review:


RX2/3 Review:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (11/10/16)

I wont buy another Wismec mod because of their crappy 510 connectors. I have a Presa 100W and t shares the same crap 510 that the RX200(S) or RX2/3 - not all my tanks sit flush on it.
I have an H-Priv and every tank sits flush including the Tornado Nano and it's infamously long 510.

I'd go with the Alien if I was the OP, all your mod's will fit flush, power is more than sufficient at 220W and it's WAYYYYY better looking than the RX2/3 (sorry guys but the mod is just fugly)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kaizer (11/10/16)

#nuffsaid... unrelated though

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Handro (11/10/16)

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 71137
> 
> 
> #nuffsaid



Hahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/10/16)

I would go for the Smok purely because of the problems with the 510 on Wismec...dont know if they fixed it on this one


----------



## Tahir_Kai (11/10/16)

i got myself the rx2/3 recently and although i've heard of the crappy 510 connections, mine is perfect but maybe thats because i only have and use 1 tank on it . but i love my device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> I would go for the Smok purely because of the problems with the 510 on Wismec...dont know if they fixed it on this one



Nah - the 200s and 2/3 have resolved that problem, this is only a problem on the rx. I have a 2/3 and all my tanks sit flush, no shaky business!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/10/16)

Just noticed this on PsyCLown's post -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (11/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Just noticed this on PsyCLown's post -
> 
> View attachment 71144



That's because DJLSB took out the crappy 510 of the 2/3 and fitted his own @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> That's because DJLSB took out the crappy 510 of the 2/3 and fitted his own @Chukin'Vape


He drills it out and replaces the shitty original with a varitube 510 at the 35:45 mark on his review.
So unless you are prepared for the hassle, assuming you have a problem tank, I'd say go for the Smok Alien.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Handro (11/10/16)

Thank you guys.Much appreciated.I ordered the Smok Alien for me.Will recieve it on Thursday.Cant wait no more hahahahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shakez (13/10/16)

Random question, this smok mod, on sir vapes site it says USB for charging. Anyone know if this mod has balanced onboard charging like the 213's? 
Placed an order for one today, cannot wait to try it out.


----------



## OhmzRaw (13/10/16)

Shakez said:


> Random question, this smok mod, on sir vapes site it says USB for charging. Anyone know if this mod has balanced onboard charging like the 213's?
> Placed an order for one today, cannot wait to try it out.


Yes, it does have balanced charging.


----------



## kev mac (13/10/16)

Handro said:


> Good morning guys and girls. I don't know what to take.What mod would you consider.


The Alien is a cool looking mod,having said that I only have experience with the Wismec rx200. I 've had mine for about six months or longer with out any problems with the 510 pin. I think it is a good choice in regards to versatility,power,price(can be had for about 35 bucks) good battery life and it's upgradeable.A very popular mod that has proven itself over time.Good luck!


----------



## Handro (13/10/16)

Good morning Guy's. I got my Smok Alien mod today from @Sir Vape . All i can say is awesome. I upgraded from a Istick Pico 75w.This device feels so solid in my hand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (13/10/16)

It is a very nice device. Zero misfires in 240puffs in spite of some people experiencing some but after a software upgrade they solved their issues. Battery life is not bad since I vape dual coil at 60W.
Great design. No rattling. 25mm Atty sits plum. Very easy to do any setting. Clear LED screen.
Very comfortable since small and edges are all curved.
Battery door opens easily and closes perfectly.
I also have a RX200 (very similar to the 2/3) which I also think is a great device but my vote will lean towards the Alien side.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/10/16)

Welcome to the club @KZOR and @Handro, fun times ahead...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/16)

@Handro is that the champagne colour?
@KZOR is that the gun metal mod?

In any event, those mods really look awesome. Congrats to both of you.

.


----------



## Handro (13/10/16)

No myne is also gunmetal.Its just a reflection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/16)

Handro said:


> No myne is also gunmetal.Its just a reflection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks @Handro .
When I first saw the Alien, I thought that the coloured parts might look a bit on the cheap side. What's your opinion on the gun metal parts?

.


----------



## Handro (13/10/16)

@ddk1979 the gunmetal part is a plastic part.It looks like it scratch easy.The rest is aluminium or some metal.It is a solid mod and nothing rattle on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/10/16)

Guys please let me know in about 2 weeks or so if you feel the bottom of the fire bar loosen up a bit @Handro @Sickboy77, I noticed mine has and has a slight rattle now compared to when I got it and was solid as a rock. I have seen DJLSB's vid on how to fix the issue and I am considering doing that as soon as I find the bit to open up the mod. The top of the fire bar is still perfect and clicks the same way as when I got it.

A bit depressing but at least there's an easy fix.


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/16)

Handro said:


> @ddk1979 the gunmetal part is a plastic part.It looks like it scratch easy.The rest is aluminium or some metal.It is a solid mod and nothing rattle on it.




Thanks. That is the main reason why I would always go for finishes such as brushed silver and the like that don't scratch that easily.
I like the look of the Rx200s and Rx2/3, but I've seen so many on sale with scratches because it seems as if everything is painted plastic.
At the end of the day, the mod will have to live in a cover to prevent damage.

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Guys please let me know in about 2 weeks or so if you feel the bottom of the fire bar loosen up a bit @Handro @Sickboy77, I noticed mine has and has a slight rattle now compared to when I got it and was solid as a rock. I have seen DJLSB's vid on how to fix the issue and I am considering doing that as soon as I find the bit to open up the mod. The top of the fire bar is still perfect and clicks the same way as when I got it.
> 
> A bit depressing but at least there's an easy fix.


Will do, haven't had any issues, Ive had mine for couple weeks now

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## blujeenz (13/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Guys please let me know in about 2 weeks or so if you feel the bottom of the fire bar loosen up a bit @Handro @Sickboy77, I noticed mine has and has a slight rattle now compared to when I got it and was solid as a rock. I have seen DJLSB's vid on how to fix the issue and I am considering doing that as soon as I find the bit to open up the mod. The top of the fire bar is still perfect and clicks the same way as when I got it.
> 
> A bit depressing but at least there's an easy fix.


Those cheap R25 all in one screwdriver set from Chinatown works well, the bits are a bit soft but will get the job done.
I'd go with double sided foam and not cotton cos it will compress in the long run and this is something you only want to do once if it needs to be done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Those cheap R25 all in one screwdriver set from Chinatown works well, the bits are a bit soft but will get the job done.
> I'd go with double sided foam and not cotton cos it will compress in the long run and this is something you only want to do once if it needs to be done.



Totally agree with you @blujeenz and I was planning to use double sided foam for that exact reason and thanks for the tip, I will have a look when I have time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Handro (13/10/16)

Where can i buy thin double sided foam that will work.Just want to know for if or when it happens


----------



## Vape0206 (13/10/16)

Handro said:


> Good morning Guy's. I got my Smok Alien mod today from @Sir Vape . All i can say is awesome. I upgraded from a Istick Pico 75w.This device feels so solid in my hand.
> View attachment 71530


Is that the gunmetal/grey    was deciding which colour once i pull the trigger

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (13/10/16)

Handro said:


> Where can i buy thin double sided foam that will work.Just want to know for if or when it happens


Usually Builders Warehouse for the foam tape, which I would use, PNA or CNA stationery for the thin double sided tape like for mirror mounting.
The foam has more bounce/springback and the glue grips like boerewors on a braai grid.

The rolls are bigger, this one is finished  I tend to use a fair amount around the house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Those cheap R25 all in one screwdriver set from Chinatown works well, the bits are a bit soft but will get the job done.
> I'd go with double sided foam and not cotton cos it will compress in the long run and this is something you only want to do once if it needs to be done.


That double sided tape also compresses over time. Once the foam compressed it is less likely to go back to original form. A thin piece of silicone or rubber will actually be best for non reforming but I am not sure of it will compress enough for purposes of that button fix.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Waine (14/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> 2/3 - I've had a bad experience with a smok mod, so personally wouldn't go there. Wismec without doubt!!!!!!



Hi there, can you elaborate on the bad experience you had with the Smok Alien please?

Much appreciated...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (14/10/16)

I would like to read some more opinions on what is a better option between the RX 2/3 and the Smok Alien. Especially after the folks who have just bought the Smok Alien, have had theirs for a few more weeks. Is the firing button / bar on the Alien a bit tight?

I love my RX 2/3 even though it did give me a bit of hassles with certain attys. Works perfectly with my Aramomamizer Supreme.

Decisions, decisions... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (14/10/16)

Waine said:


> I would like to read some more opinions on what is a better option between the RX 2/3 and the Smok Alien. Especially after the folks who have just bought the Smok Alien, have had theirs for a few more weeks. Is the firing button / bar on the Alien a bit tight?
> 
> I love my RX 2/3 even though it did give me a bit of hassles with certain attys. Works perfectly with my Aramomamizer Supreme.
> 
> ...



Ideally you'd need 5 batts for the RX 2/3, one set of married 2 and a set of married 3, thats a quick R1000 in cold blood.


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/10/16)

Waine said:


> I would like to read some more opinions on what is a better option between the RX 2/3 and the Smok Alien. Especially after the folks who have just bought the Smok Alien, have had theirs for a few more weeks. Is the firing button / bar on the Alien a bit tight?
> 
> I love my RX 2/3 even though it did give me a bit of hassles with certain attys. Works perfectly with my Aramomamizer Supreme.
> 
> ...



Hi @Waine, the fire bar is amazing, its extremely easy and comfortable to use. I also have a H-priv and the difference between the fire bars are huge, they have refined it so much on the alien, it now has a very nice clicky feel to it unlike the metal clanky sound on the H-priv and it is very very responsive. Also due to the shape of the mod the fire bar is just perfect to use because whichever way you hold the mod the bar is always on the right position and just one squeeze away from firing. While I'm on the subject of firing, the mod fires amazingly quick, just ensure that when you get the mod you download the latest firmware as this will fix the occasional miss fire you get on the older firmware, I have experienced miss fires on the old firmware.

I did mention above that my fire bar has loosened up slightly at the bottom since I got it over two weeks ago, nothing serious as it doesn't detract from anything but it was definitely much firmer when I got it and it is make a slight rattle when I touch, I will attempt to fix this soon. 

I cannot speak for the RX 2/3 but as far as the Alien goes, its amazing in every sense of the word and would highly recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (14/10/16)

Hey guys,what batteries would you suggest for the alien? Samsung 30Q or LG h2?


----------



## PsyCLown (14/10/16)

Slick said:


> Hey guys,what batteries would you suggest for the alien? Samsung 30Q or LG h2?


I replied to your post in the other thread over here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/on-the-hunt-for-a-smok-alien.t29074/


----------



## Slick (14/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I replied to your post in the other thread over here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/on-the-hunt-for-a-smok-alien.t29074/


Thanks bud,i posted here cos I wasn't getting a reply there,i dnt think I'll be going higher than 90w so I guess either is fine?


----------



## PsyCLown (14/10/16)

Slick said:


> Thanks bud,i posted here cos I wasn't getting a reply there,i dnt think I'll be going higher than 90w so I guess either is fine?


Either is fine, get the cheaper ones I reckon.

I personally am running 30Q's as they were cheaper.


----------



## ddk1979 (14/10/16)

Just saw the following on 3F Vape regarding the Smok Alien:

*Please Note: This product is delayed due to SMOK encountered the production problem. We heard that there is a little problem of the chipset and SMOK is striving to solve it. SMOK did not tell us the new ETA, but 3FVape will get the first one or two batch of product. And then orders will be shipped according to ordered date.*
_
._


----------



## boxerulez (14/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Just saw the following on 3F Vape regarding the Smok Alien:
> 
> *Please Note: This product is delayed due to SMOK encountered the production problem. We heard that there is a little problem of the chipset and SMOK is striving to solve it. SMOK did not tell us the new ETA, but 3FVape will get the first one or two batch of product. And then orders will be shipped according to ordered date.*
> _
> ._




Hope it is problem manufacturing chipset.... not problem with chipset itself 


Now I wonder if I shouldget one...

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (14/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> Hope it is problem manufacturing chipset.... not problem with chipset itself
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if I shouldget one...
> ...


Me too   

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (14/10/16)

Here's the link
http://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/11176...arch_query=smok+alien&results=19#.WAEE7fSpVew

The section I quoted in my previous post is highlighted in yellow.

.


----------



## Vape0206 (14/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Here's the link
> http://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/11176...arch_query=smok+alien&results=19#.WAEE7fSpVew
> 
> The section I quoted in my previous post is highlighted in yellow.
> ...


Thanks bro

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (14/10/16)

Hmm, well that explains why Efun postponed the pre-order until roughly end of October 

I suspect it might be that they have to upgrade all the firmware before release due to the issue perhaps?


----------



## Vape0206 (14/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hmm, well that explains why Efun postponed the pre-order until roughly end of October
> 
> I suspect it might be that they have to upgrade all the firmware before release due to the issue perhaps?


I was thinking the same thing.. So you dont have to update the firmware once you receive it

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

yoh yoh yoh.another reason after kaky hohm slice paint job i will never be an early adopter agn..nearly order it today


----------



## blujeenz (14/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> Hope it is problem manufacturing chipset.... not problem with chipset itself
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if I should get one...
> ...





Vape0206 said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Girls 

Although Daniel(DJlsbVapes) didnt have any red flags between the lines like he did with the IPV6X, its probably wiser to err on the side of caution.
That said, it is a great device in all aspects, the TC functions like it is meant to and Im not sorry I jumped in on this one.


----------



## boxerulez (14/10/16)

Well I dont really care for TC.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (14/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> Well I dont really care for TC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


What I meant was that other manufacturers rushed their mods out the door half baked to make the cutoff date, but this one has all the bells and whistles.
All good, Im not exactly a frequent flier on TC myself, but if its there, it must at least function properly, who knows what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## KZOR (14/10/16)

Regarding the chipset issue .....mine works great so I am happy.
I have used mine continues for 3 days now and the ONLY drawback I have is the comfort in the hand. I honestly have to say that when I use mods like the Hotcig or RX200s then I pickup and immediately have a comfortable and stable position in my hand whereas I tend to move the Alien around to get that snug fit for a comfortable fire position. I know I am nitpicking but the mod is just a tad too small 
If you have small hands then you are sorted.
Otherwise it is flawless in my opinion. Absolute beauty to look at.


----------



## Beethoven (14/10/16)

The way I understood it was that the initial release was delayed because of some issue but I could be wrong?


----------

